# Klassenname ausgeben



## Sindbad1983 (2. Nov 2005)

Hi!

Noch schnell eine Frage?

ich hab folgende Klasse:




```
public class Person{

public static void main(....)


public void getclassName(){
System.out.println("Der Name dieser Klasse lautet: "+ ...) 
.
.
.
.}


wie kann ich den Klassennamen der jeweiligen Klasse (hier also "Person") ausgeben?
```


----------



## André Uhres (2. Nov 2005)

getClass().getName()


----------



## Sindbad1983 (2. Nov 2005)

also ich möchte den Namen der Klasse haben ohne ein Objekt dieser erstellen zu müssen:


```
public class CreateFile {
	

	
	public static void main(String [] args) throws IOException{
		
		
		
		
		File f=new File("C:/Downloads/Manifest.mf"); 
		f.createNewFile(); 
		
		
		System.out.println(getClass().getName());

	}

}
```

das geht natürlich nicht..

weißt du was ich mein?

wenn ich schreib:


```
public class CreateFile {
	

	
	public static void main(String [] args) throws IOException{
		
		CreateFile r=new CreateFile();
		Class c=r.getClass();
		String s=c.getName();
		
		
		File f=new File("C:/Downloads/test.mf"); 
		f.createNewFile(); 
		System.out.println("Test erfolgt");
		
		System.out.println(s);

	}
```

dann ist es eh klar, dass es geht..aber ich will kein Objekt erzeugen..


----------



## bygones (2. Nov 2005)

Sinn und Zweck ?


----------



## Sindbad1983 (3. Nov 2005)

ich brauch eine Methode in jeder Klasse, die mir den Namen der Klasse zurückgibt..

geht das nicht?


----------



## bygones (3. Nov 2005)

nicht ohne eine Instanz der Klasse afaik - könnte vll mit Reflections gehen, was aber mit Spatzen auf Tauben schießen wäre - oder wie das heißt....


----------



## Sindbad1983 (3. Nov 2005)

ok danke :-(


----------



## Roar (3. Nov 2005)

äh, CreateFile.class.getName() :autsch:


----------



## bygones (3. Nov 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> äh, CreateFile.class.getName() :autsch:


sach ich doch ^^

mist - ich schiebs mal aufs Bier


----------



## André Uhres (3. Nov 2005)

"CreateFile"


----------



## bygones (3. Nov 2005)

Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "CreateFile"


liegts am Bier oder ist dieser Post mal frei von jeglichem Inhalt


----------



## Student (3. Nov 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bier ist nicht Schuld :shock:


----------



## André Uhres (3. Nov 2005)

> Bier ist nicht Schuld


Also, ich möchte da eigentlich nicht so sehr drauf eingehen. 
Aber schnelle Frage, schnelle Antwort.
Ob man den Klassenname in derselben Klasse einmal mehr oder weniger schreibt,
wen kümmert das schon?

PS: Hab jetzt meinen Rausch ausgeschlafen!


----------



## bygones (3. Nov 2005)

ah ja jetzt versteh ich... ok - logisch  - warum es kompliziert machen, wenn es so einfach geht 

PS: auch ausgeschlafen ;-)


----------

